# Norwegian: grammar of "å ta en tre til fire uker"



## timtfj

Hei,

Hva betyr _en_ i denne setninga?


Ja, det *tar gjerne en tre til fire uker* før posten kommer fram.

Er _en_ den ubestemte artikkel, så _en tre til fire uker_ betyr egentlig noe som "*en tid av* tre til fire uker", eller er det pronomen som _deg_ eller _oss_ ("Å vente til posten kommer fram, *skal ta deg* sannsynligvis tre til fire uker")?

Betydninga til setninga er klar, men jeg er ikke sikker om strukturen dens.

Takk!


----------



## JohanIII

Man säger likadant på svenska, "en [nummer] till [nummer]", där "en" inte är nödvändigt egentligen.
"En" kan mena aningen osäkerhet. Läste man ur postens leveransvillkor skulle man inte infoga det.
Här är det klart också när man börjar med "Ja, " att man tänker efter lite.
Men vänta på en norrman för definitivt besked.


----------



## Ben Jamin

For meg lyder det ikke særlig godt. Jeg ville ha skrevet “en tre til fire ukers tid” eller bare “tre til fire uker”. Uttrykket “en tre til fire uker” virker ikke komplett, amputert. I hvert fall meget muntlig, til og med litt slurvete.


----------



## GraaEminense

Noe muntlig i formen ja, men veldig vanlig. "En" i denne sammenhengen er ikke synonymt med "man" eller "deg". Det kan sies å uttrykke usikkerhet som JohanIII sier, og er antageligvis en forkorting av uttrykket "en tre til fire ukers tid".


----------



## NorwegianNYC

In one of its many incarnations, *en* is an adverb meaning "about, around, roughly"

*En* can also be a determiner, numeral and pronoun.


----------



## bicontinental

timtfj said:


> Hei,
> 
> Hva betyr _en_ i denne setninga?
> 
> 
> Ja, det *tar gjerne en tre til fire uker* før posten kommer fram.
> 
> Er _en_ den ubestemte artikkel, så _en tre til fire uker_ betyr egentlig noe som "*en tid av* tre til fire uker", eller er det pronomen som _deg_ eller _oss_ ("Å vente til posten kommer fram, *skal ta deg* sannsynligvis tre til fire uker")?
> 
> Betydninga til setninga er klar, men jeg er ikke sikker om strukturen dens.
> 
> Takk!



  Hej timtfj,

Jeg har faktisk aldrig tænkt nærmere over den grammatiske baggrund for”_en_” i betydningen ’omkring’, ’henved’, ’cirka’ osv. men jeg synes, det er to rigtig gode forslag, du kommer med.

I denne forbindelse er ”_en_” dog brugt adverbielt, og som det ses af de andre svar ovenfor, så bruges det i daglig tale (uformel brug) på alle de skandinaviske sprog. 

  Ifølge denne historiske reference, punkt 21 (”Ordbog over det danske sprog”), http://ordnet.dk/ods/ordbog?select=en,2&query=en går brugen af ”en” tilbage til ældre nydansk (ca. 1500-1700) og senere oldnordisk tid, og ”_bruges i ental ved omtrentlig talangivelse”._ Det findes nu også stadig i  den moderne ordbog, http://ordnet.dk/ddo/ordbog?select=en,2&query=en


  Da ”en” angiver noget omtrentligt, ser man det tit sammen med andre fyldord, der også udtrykker usikkerhed og mangel på præcision fx. ”vel”, ”nok”, ”sikkert” osv.

_En ny lampe koster vel en to-tre tusinde kroner_

_Det kan nok ordnes på en 6-7 timer_

_De kan sikkert få en tre-fire stykker brød hver_





GraaEminense said:


> Noe muntlig i formen ja, men veldig vanlig. "En" i denne sammenhengen er ikke synonymt med "man" eller "deg". Det kan sies å uttrykke usikkerhet som JohanIII sier, *og er antageligvis en forkorting av uttrykket "en tre til fire ukers tid".*




  Hej GraaEminense,



  Ja, man kunne godt tro, at det var en forkortet version af *en* to-tre uger*s* *tid*, men jeg har ikke kunnet finde noget, der bekræfter den teori, selvom den giver nok så god mening. Og i så fald ville ”en” jo være en ubestemt artikel og ikke et adverbium, som referencerne påstår. Desuden bruges konstruktionen med ”en” jo i mange andre sammenhænge end tid jvf. eksemplerne ovenfor.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

It must be added that *en* as an adverb (= about, approximately) is fairly common in Norwegian, especially in spoken language. At the same time, due to the ambiguous nature of "en", people often refrain from using it in writing.


----------



## timtfj

Takk for disse veldig interessante og flerspråklige svar.  Det høres ut som om _en_ er mest sannsynligvis adverb (er det noen som _en_ ikke kan være?). Jeg visste ikke at dette var mulig, men det ser logisk ut.

På engelsk kan vi si _a good three to four weeks_, som betyr "Det vil egentlig være så lenge som tre eller fire uker". Men vi kan ikke si bare _a three to four weeks_, uten adjektivet.

Jeg trodde at _a_ i denne konstruksjon var den ubestemte artikkel, men _kanskje_ det er adverb på engelsk også . . . Det ville forklare hvorfor adjektivet er obligatorisk. 

Alt veldig interessant!


----------



## GraaEminense

bicontinental said:


> Ja, man kunne godt tro, at det var en forkortet version af *en* to-tre uger*s* *tid*, men jeg har ikke kunnet finde noget, der bekræfter den teori, selvom den giver nok så god mening. Og i så fald ville ”en” jo være en ubestemt artikel og ikke et adverbium, som referencerne påstår. Desuden bruges konstruktionen med ”en” jo i mange andre sammenhænge end tid jvf. eksemplerne ovenfor.


Sant, og det ser ut til at min antagelse var feil (og noe forhastet) og at *en* i denne sammenhengen er et adverb. Godt jeg ikke var skråsikker


----------

